# Horizon Classic 16" Smoker Review



## ravanelli

*Overview*

I’ve been eager to share my thoughts on my purchase as this forum was a great resource when I was shopping for a new smoker and I’d like to contribute my experience. 

Here in Portland, quality BBQ products aren’t as easy to come by as you may get in other parts of the country.  There’s the big box retailers like Home Depot and Lowes and some local shops but they mostly focus on direct gas grills.  Fortunately, after some online searches I found a local true BBQ business just outside of town called Sam’s Northwest BBQs, and along with other products Sam happens to be an authorized reseller for Horizon.  This led me to research and eventually buy the Horizon Classic 16”.

Horizon smokers are made by the guys that used to make Oklahoma Joe’s, so in the photos you’ll notice a resemblance. I learned that Horizon smokers are notable for their quality design and construction, albeit with premium pricing.  They are American made, and their key selling points are the thickness of the steel pipe (1/4”), and the quality of the welding which makes the unit very efficient.  I debated for over a year on this purchase, but in the end I decided that this was something I would have for years and the quality has been worth the investment so far.

On to the Horizon Classic 16”.  Classic is right: it’s a simple yet robust horizontal offset design.  It looks like an old fashioned locomotive, and weighs about the same as one.  The giant wheels make it easy to move around though, and with the weather here this Spring I’ve had to do some nifty maneuvering from time to time while the smoke was on. 








Above: Horizon Classic 16"

Below: Zoom in on the stamped front label







I was fortunate to have the unit delivered by Sam himself, who gave me a quick lesson in seasoning, smoking, and caring for the unit.  He answered all my questions and has since followed up as more questions have come up.  No pressure sales approach and great service throughout the whole process--I highly recommend Sam’s NW BBQs if you are in the area. 

*Accessories and Seasoning*

The specs on the unit:  16” by 32” in the chamber for 660 square inches of cooking surface. Mine came bundled with every accessory possible:  A convection plate that promotes even smoke and heat distribution, a fire basket, cleaning tool, grease bucket, cover, manuals, etc.  Within 30 minutes of receiving it I had a fire going and seasoned it up:  sprayed a little Pam on the grates and rubbed the interior with some vegetable oil.  This process also enabled me to test the thermometer and play with the dampers a little.  Four hours later, you could tell the difference:







I’ve read on the forum that most people basically dump their factory thermometer for their smoker and go with something custom and often digital, but Horizon makes a quality one and so far it reads pretty accurate. It obviously isn’t a digital instant read, the probe is well above grate level, and I can’t move it around like my digital.  But I’ve learned to trust it for general temperature reads, and it’s easy to see from a distance if I’m multi-tasking or inside looking out the window.  Here’s a photo I took during a recent smoke:







*Size and Capacity*

The 16” is the smallest of the Horizon offset products.  I went with this one because the next step up was the 20”, which represented a significant price jump and I felt that it would just be too much smoker for me, I was worried I’d be wasting a lot of fuel for small jobs.   The 16” is great for a small family or small parties so it’s perfect for me, but if you have visions of hosting the neighborhood block party or doing a local firehouse cookout, you probably need the 20”.   The firebox on the 16” isn’t quite large enough to hold a typical split fire log.  At first this concerned me, but I’ve since realized that wood that large would probably generate too much heat anyway, and so instead I use half-sized “Chimenea” wood or basic wood chunks. 

I did buy the Horizon rib rack, which holds 6 racks, but haven’t used it yet.

*Fuel and Temperature Control*

Now, when it comes to building a fire and controlling temperature, like most I use a chimney starter with lump charcoal, then add some charcoal and go with mostly straight wood after that.  Here in the Pacific Northwest trees are plentiful and there’s no sales tax in Oregon, so wood is cheap.  I’ve found a great local source for all kinds of wood varieties at great prices, and it’s actually cheaper for me to use seasoned firewood than lump charcoal.  So I use a lot of cherry, almond, and oak in the firebox.

The Horizon smoker boasts great efficiency so getting it warm and keeping it warm is easy.  You’ll notice a little smoke leakage right at the start, but after about five minutes it gets into a flow and there’s no leakage at all.  I find myself adding a little fuel about every 60-90 minutes, though in calmer, warmer temperatures it is much easier to load it up and keep a steady 225-250 without constantly adding fuel. Following Sam’s advice, I set the lower intake at about a quarter open, and the chimney exhaust about half open, and that seems to be about right for most jobs, and always results in thin, blue smoke.

Temperature balance within the smoker is pretty good.  I do notice a disparity as you get closer to the firebox, but not dramatic enough to cause problems and rotating the meat keeps things even.  I believe the convection plate helps moderate the chamber. Time will tell how steady the longer smokes are on bigger cuts of meat, so far in my 5-6 hour smokes I’ve been able to maintain the right temperature range.

*Results*

If the drawback to this type of smoker is the required attention to the temperature, the payoff is an incredible smoke.  By that, I mean I get a consistent deep smoke ring every time, and a good smooth flavor.  Am I going to enter any BBQ competitions soon?  Most definitely not, I’m still learning.  When I first started with this unit I tended to run it a little hot, always paranoid the temperature was too low, so I know that I’ve occasionally lost points on tenderness and I’ve overdone some ribs.  But my smoke ring seems to always be good and nobody has sent my BBQ back yet:






	

		
			
		

		
	
  
	

		
			
		

		
	







Above: Smoked pork spares (left) and beef ribs (right)

So far I’ve done mostly pork and beef ribs, chicken, and turkey, but soon I’ll be taking on bigger projects like pork butt, and brisket. 

I have also begun to use the firebox, which has it’s own drop-in grate, for some direct grilling of steaks, fish, and even artichokes and corn.  It’s kind of neat because from the side door you can see in to what you are grilling and tell if you are getting a good sear:











Above:  Top view and side view of the firebox with a ribeye directly over a mix of charcoal/wood

Also, the top of the side firebox is flat, and after about an hour it gets pretty hot, making it perfect for warming up a skillet of peppers, beans, you name it. Oh and here’s a trick…rub down the skillet with canola oil and put it in the smoke chamber for about 30 minutes, you’ll get a perfectly seasoned skillet with just a hint of smoke!   

*Price and Value*

This unit MSRP is around $750, and doesn’t include freight (from Oklahoma) and accessories.  I used to have a vertical Brinkman all-in-one, and that was a $125 unit that yielded some great BBQ at lower capacity.  In the end, I felt that this is a long-term buy for me, and probably the only large capacity smoker I’ll ever need to buy.  I really wanted heavy-duty craftsmanship, liked the idea of buying American, and finally my wife convinced me to just go for the Horizon, and I haven’t looked back. 

To summarize on price: it’s an expensive product relatively speaking, but great value as well.  I can’t imagine not having the accessories, so factor those in as well.  And if you find one used, I would guess it’s in good condition cause they are built like tanks.  Note: buying from a local reseller worked great for me as I explained earlier, though I’ve read of people in the Midwest having a fine experience buying direct from Horizon. 

*Care and Cleaning*

The cleanout tool is handy for removing ash mid-smoke without disturbing the fire or meat.  I also use a cheap little fireplace broom to clean out the firebox before my next smoke, and the little stainless steel grease bucket looks like new after a quick rinse.  The smoke chamber grate is easy to clean in place with a typical BBQ toolset, or you can power wash once in a while to get any residue off.  I diligently use the smoker cover just to stay dust-free, we’ll see if I can stay disciplined on that.

*Drawbacks*

So what don’t I like about this product you ask?  Well, so far I haven’t come across any major flaws or surprises. While seasoning the unit I did have a little grease drip out of the front door, which created some streaks, and I had to take care to wipe it down so as to not tarnish the outside.  The front tray could be a little deeper to make it easier to hold food trays and such, but that’s getting picky.  Honestly, I haven’t had any moments of “I wish I had known that before I bought it,” and I don’t expect to.

*Conclusion*

This product represents classic backyard smoking and I would recommend Horizon and the 16” Classic without hesitation. I hope this review has been helpful for those of you in the market for a new smoker, or if you were just passing by maybe this has been a good introduction to the lesser-known Horizon brand.


----------



## SmokinAl

That was a great very detailed review. Thank-you!


----------



## Bearcarver

Awesome!

Threads just don't come any better than this---great illustrations too!

Thanks for showing,

Bear


----------



## scarbelly

Kudos on putting together a quality review and pictorial of this product. You are to be commended for your attention to detail.


----------



## ravanelli

Thanks guys, I'm just now realizing there is a "Review" tool on the site so I just copied my review there as well.


----------



## beer-b-q

Nice Review.  and great pictures...


----------



## funkadelic73

I just got one yesterday, and am burning it in right now. I can't wait to use it this weekend.


----------



## ravanelli

Congratulations on the new rig, I've had mine just about 3 months, hope you have as good of an experience as I have.


----------



## ermot

Great review.  I have had the 20 inch for a little over a year now and really like it.


----------



## themagicone

I have the same one you do. Your firebox grate is a lot nicer than mine though! Some advice from reading your review - Do not use the chimney damper to control heat. Just the firebox damper. You want the smoke to kiss the meat and leave. By closing the chimney damper the smoke builds up. It states this right in the user manual from Horizion. 

My paint has lasted about 3 years, the main box is pretty much fine but the firebox is turning into rust. I ordered some very high temp paint and will be repainting it soon. And lastly the grate the coals sit on will be toast in a year or so - make sure you source replacements. The high heat from coals/wood basically melts the metal and it turns to a glob of metal, rust and ash after about a year. 

Great review though and glad you like yours. I love mine but wish I would've of went with the 20" to start with.


----------



## edmondsmoker

Thinking about buying this 16" or 20" Horizon, but I can't decide.  I'm curious how much food you can cook on the 16".  What is the tipping point?  Also, are you able to smoke the food evenly on the extreme left and right sides of the smoke chamber?  Or is the right side too hot to leave food for a long time?  Bla BLa...  Thanks for any help and comments you have.


----------



## ravanelli

Here's a post that shows it loaded up:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...res-baby-backs-country-style-beef#post_650906

You can comfortably fit several racks of ribs flat, or more with the rib rack.  However, if you are debating I would suggest the 20", just to give yourself plenty of room around the edges.  I'm happy with the 16" but I don't normally do large jobs.

On the heat distribution, I would say there's a 20 degree difference from one side to the other, significant enough that if I am cooking a lot of stuff I will rotate it every hour or so.  I also will put certain types of meat on one side or the other, for example poultry I don't want too close to the firebox because they can dry out quickly, but ribs and beef I'm less concerned about. 

If you look through my posts since this review, I think you'll see consistency in the smoke ring this unit produces and it's really a matter of getting used to the temperature nuances.  I've also purchased a digital thermometer to help monitor different parts of the chamber which has helped.


----------



## pdx210

its looking like a Yoder for me the horizon dealer in newberg appears to not stock them and has odd hours..closed weekends only open part of the week and I shot off an e-mail 3-4 days ago no reply?

So, there's a shop that sells/stocks  yoder smokers near Seattle so I might make the trip this weekend


----------



## striper

PDX,

I have the Yoder YS640 and could not be happier with it.  It to is built like a tank.

Joe

 


PDX210 said:


> its looking like a Yoder for me the horizon dealer in newberg appears to not stock them and has odd hours..closed weekends only open part of the week and I shot off an e-mail 3-4 days ago no reply?
> 
> So, there's a shop that sells/stocks  yoder smokers near Seattle so I might make the trip this weekend


----------



## pdx210

Did you buy it from foothills ? 

For some reason I have my hart set on an offset wool/charcoal smoker but the pellet smoker looks very nice


----------



## michael ark

your review
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have you tired a water pan to get more uniform temps.As for the rusting in the fire pit .Ashes when left to gather moister(humidity) makes a acid or corrosive that pits metal.That why they make metal vacuums to clean stoves and fire palaces but it never caught on for smoker or grills cause they are outside anyway.


----------



## smokeamotive

Great review Ravanelli! I have the Horizon 16" Ranger with a vertical chamber on the side. Yes they are a little pricey but, I had to have some place to hang my sausages (with a minor mod). Glad you got one with a good thermometer. Mine are off by 30 to 40 deg. No big deal, I use a digital anyway. Enjoy your toy and good smoking to you.


----------



## striper

No, I bought it direct from Yoder.  I like it cause I usually don't have the time to be toying with the wood/charcoal to keep an even temperature.  Gives as much of a smoke taste as I want also.

That said, that Horizon does look nice.

 


PDX210 said:


> Did you buy it from foothills ?
> 
> For some reason I have my hart set on an offset wool/charcoal smoker but the pellet smoker looks very nice


----------



## bbq69bremerton

Jusr ordered mine this morning. Can't wait, every review points to good times ahead. Ordered over the, went with bbqguys, dude cut me a killer break on price to offset shipping costs. Made sutr to include the convection plate.


----------



## raymo76

Good job man! I've suggested a buddy look into their pits and since then he is in love with them. Awesome review, thanks a bunch.


----------



## stinsonml

Great review!  I have been debating and researching for about a year now and I think I've settled on this cooker.  My only thought is if I want to stay with the 16" or 20" your comment made sense to me about wasting fuel to keep the 20" going so I am pretty sure I am sold on the 16".  I mostly cook for my family and maybe a few friends, occasionally I have a decent cook for deer camp or maybe a 4th of July get together, but I don't think those justify the extra $200 plus the fuel that you mentioned.  THANK YOU very much for your review, it was very helpful!

Mike


----------



## djbrady33

Thanks for the great review for the Horizon Classic Smoker. I just purchased one from Bass Pro and it is a awesome! I even talked the manager into delivering it free for me. I have been using an MES Electric and it is a great smoker and easy to use, but I have not been happy with the smoke flavor of the meat even when using an additional pellet smoker along with chips. I was impressed with the 1/4 inch steel and the quality of the Horizon. It comes fully assembled on a pallet with nothing to put together. Just season and use. You can tell it is well made when you lift the heavy lid. It is made in USA (Oklahoma) at the same factory they use to make the Oklahoma Joes. You can order additional items like a convection plate and a quality cover straight from their factory. I have used it several times and it has cooked the best ribs, pork butts, brisket, and chicken I have ever done!


----------



## rickw

Very nice review, congrats on getting a great quality smoker. I've been using a loaded 20" for a number of years now, got it before anyone was offering them in the retail market. Once ya figure out fire control it makes some of the best q you'd want.


----------



## sudsy

Thanks VERY much for your review, with pics, particularly with guidance on seasoning it. My Horizon 16" Classic is still on the shipping pallet, so I'm getting started in this forum. Have you tried smoking a turkey in your unit? Looks like if I use the grate from the firebox to lift up the turkey, possibly add a couple of bricks, and use an aluminum half-pan or something smaller, that I could get the turkey up closer to the heat, and maybe still have room for a can of water. Same idea for a ham.


----------



## sudsy

Greetings, Ravenelli. 

I have a question about cleaning the Horizon after smoking. Do you use Dawn or something like it, to clean the smoking chamber, or do you just wipe off excess oil and let it go? I use an anti-rust spray in the firebox, for the lid. I also clean the grates with soap and a wire brush.

Thanks for any help,

Sudsy


----------



## harley20

Hello All,

I am considering a smoker to purchase in the next week or so.  The Horizon is one of the top I am considering...along with the egg.  I was curious though on the Horizon vs the Oklahoma Joe.  Its my understanding that Horizon use to make the OK Joe.  My questions is they look so similar but the prices for the Ok Joe are much less.  If you buy from Lowes its around 450 and Walmart even less.  Is the Horizon the same or is it much superior.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## sudsy

Greetings, Harley. I'm not too familiar with the OK Joe model you mention. However, the Horizon is made of 1/4 steel, and the lid is heavy. I was at a Cabellas recently and lifted the lid of a smoker that looked like the Horizon, but the metal was considerably thinner.


----------



## headspace

Harley20 I looked at both the OK Joe and the Horizon and got the Horizon. The Horizon is fully welded construction and 1/4 inch steel. So as soon as you get it there are really not many mods you need to do with it. The OK Joe while a great value smoker will require many mods to get it where the Horizon is straight from the manufacture. The steel is not as thick (heat retention) and you assemble it yourself so heat and smoke escapes without many of the simple mods you can find on these forums. 

In the end it for me I didn't want tom have to fiddle with my new smoker, I wanted something that would require little tinkering. I smoked my first pork shoulder and beef brisket last night and they were fantastic. My only complaint is that I had a hard time keeping it at 240 degrees. I think the addition of a home made charcoal basket will help with that. 

Search the forums here as there are lots of members with the OK Joe and discussions on how the have modified it to be a great smoker. I had done my research and looked at both and decided for the extra money the Horizon was the one for me.


----------



## ammaturesmoker

What the OKJ lacks that the Horizon has is a dedicated metal guy. What I did is have my metal guy weld my OKJ up. Runs much better now and do not have to fiddle with firebox modding crap. Though I did order a gasket kit for the lid on this pit. It leaked a little bit but the lava lock sealed it. I know a few guys who also use it on their Horizon smokers as they leaked some. Doors are hard to seal I guess especially after shipping. Speaking of shipping, were you getting this at bass pro? Because these guys run 275 bucks and higher for shipping. OKJ is a great unit if you get someone to work on it. Out of the box? NFW!!!!!


----------



## harley20

Great info guys.  The more I research the more I change my mind.  I think in the end whatever I get I will be happy with because I won't know what the others are really like to use.  I do have a question though...Why do these smokers only get up to 325 degrees?  When I read the specs they say they go from 175 to 325.  I would think they would get a lot hotter than that.  When grilling don't you want a lot hotter?


----------



## ammaturesmoker

When you are smoking, most of the time its between 225 and 265.


----------



## norcalaggie

Great review. I bought the 16 Classic this summer before reading this, but I got some good ideas from it, and your review is still relevant today. Very well written. Is there a community of Horizon owners somewhere online? I'm enjoying my smoker this year having done pork ribs, chicken, tri-tip, brisket flats, and a whole packer brisket, and the Horizon works like a champ. Here in the bay area of California, wood is harder to come by and not as cheap. I too have a hard time fitting a log in the 16" so I get chunks at Home Depot. I'd love to find a local BBQ shop and wood source, so hopefully I come across those. Ordered this unit through Bass Pro Shops, and towed it to my house with a Uhaul trailer rental! At the time, the closest Bass Pro shop was over 2 hours away! That's how devoted I was to purchase this well made bad boy made by the OKJ folks.


----------



## smokenmyeyes

Thanks for the review. I have actually been look at the Yoder smokers and with the factory being in Hutchinson, KS and most of the dealers in surrounding states, getting it shipped to me in N.C. is going to run $300-$350. looks like I will be doing some more review work the Horizon line.

There is not much difference as far as looks in the two. I thought the Horizon smoker could have been made by Yoder for Bass Pro from time to time you run across this, but not in this case. I'll have to go to Bass Pro to check them out.


----------



## bigsyd

Well, I ordered this bad boy through Bass Pro. Picked it up on Saturday evening, seasoned it on Sunday, smoked a 8 pound pork picnic on Monday, and I smoked my party wings for lunch on Tuesday. All of that to say I'm pleased with my purchase. The thermometer is off big time. However, I just found out I can calibrate it. So, I'll fool with that this weekend

My only regret is not getting the Horizon 20. It's going to be a tight fit for two brisket packers on the 16. I'm guessing I can get 2-3 turkeys/chickens/butts/picnics on the pit. Perhaps 2-4 slabs of pork spares if angled right.

Definitely worth the money. Drilled through the 1/4 inch steel yesterday to run my probes into the unit. I also ordered the convection plate today.

Customer Support has been great at Horizon.

This unit gets a thumbs up from me.


----------

